

5 Minutes of Emacs - defunkt
http://nubyonrails.com/articles/emacs-emacs

======
shaunxcode
as someone already commented get aquamacs! I started out programming using
emacs because all the cool kids on slashdot did as time moved on I starting
using vi/vim as "its everywhere" but I have started used aquamacs at home and
I love it! It's like meeting up with an old friend after a few years apart and
everything just clicking again (it probably helps I've learned lisp in the
interim)

------
elq
re: crashing on change of color themes. he's probably using the new-ish cocoa-
fied emacs in the 24 branch. It's still a bit buggy. Use the carbon build from
23 or just look for a diff if you really want to use 24.

~~~
ubernostrum
I'm more interested in why people insist on GUI Emacs.

Way back when I decided to first try out Linux (and then ended up using it for
most of this millennium before taking a job which provided me with a Mac
laptop), it took me a bit to get accustomed to doing most things from a
terminal window (and I was fortunate in that the all-singing, all-dancing GUI
automation stuff of modern Linux distros didn't exist yet), but once I was
comfortable with it I couldn't imagine going back to anything else.

But then I also laughed when I saw the fad for "full-screen" text editing on
the Mac a while back; when I want to hack or write I don't have to tune out,
say, IRC or email because Emacs is running in one window of my screen session
and IRC and email are running in others where I don't see them unless I'm
actually using them :)

~~~
kragen
I like GUI Emacs because keys like C-/ work, even if they have no ASCII code,
and I don't have to wonder if I'm going to get random backslashes if I try to
copy and paste into another window. There really isn't that much difference
between switching between Emacs and, say, IRC, by using Alt-Tab or ^A ^A.

------
mmmurf
ruby gets more and more hard core every day... this is awesome.

